

App Store app names are now being auctioned off (by squatters) - maxklein
http://cgi.ebay.com/APPLE-iPHONE-iPAD-APP-NAMES-ITUNES-CONNECT-SDK-ACCOUNT-/200475270643?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Tablets&hash=item2ead41ddf3#ht_8114wt_1139

======
kls
I am always surprised at the simple brilliance of these type of people. They
see simplicity in a way that I just don't see. Not that I would do this, as I
believe in filling a role that produces something and not just profit off of
speculation. I think they add no value and suck value out of the system. But I
am still amazed at how they spot such simple opportunity.

------
prodigal_erik
I just can't imagine Apple saying "We know that's your trademark, but you'll
have to buy the name from some random parasite who typed it in first. We can't
just take it away because we don't want iPhone OS developers thinking we're
capricious and heavy-handed."

Edit: including Mickey Mouse, crown jewel of Disney's IP? When they get done
with him he'll wish they just had him whacked.

